# Corks? Hmm?



## scubaman2151 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello guys,


Well for my first ever batch of wine I bottled I only needed 30 corks but bought 60 of them becuase I had never corked/bottled before and wanted to practice. Well I have about 20 corks left over, how can I store these so they are still good when I want to bottle my next batch.When I wasdone I just put the corks into a zip lock bag and left them in thier, thats where they are at now as well.


Thanks,


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

You can build a cork humidor like the 1 Masta built. Basically it is a plastic tote with lid or even a bucket with lid, a wine full of sanitizing solution as you would use to sanitize your equipment. Put that bottle in the middle of the bucket and pour your corks around it and put the lid on it tightly.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have already had the corks sitting for about 2-3weeks right now.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats all right, theyll be fine.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, the cork humidifer. I didn't get that concept at all. haha
Sound like you take a container, a wine glass full of sanitizer and float the corks in this container with a lid on the container. Correct?


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 11, 2007)

You don't want the corks floating in the sanitizer. The sanitizer will give off SO2 fumes that will keep the corks sanitary while staying dry.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2007)

I took a 3 liter bottle of K-Meta sanitizer and put it in the middle of a Mosti All Juice bucket and just poured all the corks around it and put the sealed lid back on. Be careful when opening and I advise you open in a well ventilated area and not your wine making area as the stank will fill your nose and area fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will burn your nose hair right out!


----------



## swillologist (Dec 11, 2007)

Would it work to have a jar with holes in the lid to hold the sanitizer? That should help to keep from spilling it when you open the bucket.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2007)

swillologist said:


> Would it work to have a jar with holes in the lid to hold the sanitizer? That should help to keep from spilling it when you open the bucket.




If you were going to do that, I would use a mayonaise jar with plastic lid and drill small holes in the lid. If you use a mason jar and metal lid, it would rust from the sulfites reacting and possibly could contamiante things or at least stain them if spilled accidentally.


----------



## swillologist (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you appleman. I didn't think of that.


----------

